# Lawn Of The Month (LOTM)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

What is Lawn Of the Month (LOTM)? LOTM is just another way to showcase our addiction. :lol: Each month, 3 members Journals will be put up against each other. TLF members will get to cast their vote. The winner will be LOTM.

Few Guidelines:
1) You must have/create a Journal thread.
2) Be as active in your Journal as you can (ex: updates, pictures, etc).
3) Admins/Mods will then select 3 random Journals to be entered into LOTM.
4) Winner of LOTM will get a spotlight. Maybe a Q&A sticky until the next LOTM. *still working out details
5) -tbd-

Tentative first LOTM voting will begin in April! Get your Journals started (if you don't have one already)!!!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Cool idea! Do renovation threads count as journals?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Do renovation threads count as journals?


Yes, renovation threads definitely counts! :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm excited about this!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Starting April? Good, because I thing Ware's backyard would win December through March by default.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Starting April? Good, because I thing Ware's backyard would win December through March by default.


Irias would give him a run for his money

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1253&p=30506#p30070


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Irias would give him a run for his money


Yes he would. :nod:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Bump.

Get your Journal's started. 

IF you have an existing one.. just edit the title and add 2018 into it.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Now I don't know what to do, work in the yard or write the reno thread? Haha


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> Now I don't know what to do, work in the yard or write the reno thread? Haha


 :lol: both!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Just in!

5) LOTM winner gets a special color username and a "Lawn of the Month" badge for the month. :mrgreen:

Update those existing journals or start a new one.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Just in!
> 
> 5) LOTM winner gets a special color username and a "Lawn of the Month" badge for the month. :mrgreen:
> 
> Update those existing journals or start a new one.


Hey, I know what that looks like


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sure enough - albeit for only a couple minutes earlier this morning, Colonel K0rn will forever be the first TLF LOTM. :mrgreen:


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Hey, I know what that looks like





Ware said:


> Sure enough - albeit for only a couple minutes earlier this morning, Colonel K0rn will forever be the first TLF LOTM. :mrgreen:


 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------

